

How to patent a product and avoid being hurt by it - ausjke

I have an idea about a nice product and am in the process of developing it with a small team, I never patented anything, how to start, can I DIY? On the other hand the patent will disclose my most sensitive info that could be very risky, what should I do about it to make it a worthwhile effort?
======
pwg
> how to start

Maybe here:
[http://www.uspto.gov/web/patents/howtopat.htm](http://www.uspto.gov/web/patents/howtopat.htm)

> can I DIY

Yes. But you also state "I never patented anything". The patenting rulebook is
extremely lengthy
([http://www.uspto.gov/web/offices/pac/mpep/index.html](http://www.uspto.gov/web/offices/pac/mpep/index.html))
and not written to be easy to grasp by someone who has "never patented
anything", so the process can be quite daunting.

